# Switching from Logic to Cubase Advice?



## BlueGreenBoy (Jun 4, 2019)

Pretty much as it sounds. For various reason I've decided to switch from Logic to Cubase and was wondering if anyone had any advice on making the transition as painless as possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 4, 2019)

BlueGreenBoy said:


> Pretty much as it sounds. For various reason I've decided to switch from Logic to Cubase and was wondering if anyone had any advice on making the transition as painless as possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



copy the same key commands you used in logic. 
check out the cubase tutorial videos on basic stuff. 
and create key commands for the new stuff you learn.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 4, 2019)

Get a pc


----------



## blinkofani (Jun 4, 2019)

The hardest/wrong thing to do is trying to work in one DAW in the same way you were working in the previous one. Learn the way Cubase works and don’t try to make it work like Logic. I’ve often tried to love Cubase as it’s a great innovative DAW but it’s the little details that always brings me back to Logic. Simply a personal thing...


----------



## EgM (Jun 4, 2019)

I did the same thing last year because I thought about moving from Mac to PC, even if you don't, you'll have that option.

But feature-wise, you'll find Cubase offers more albeit with more scattered windows :D


----------



## VinRice (Jun 10, 2019)

Cubase has many, many additional features that are particularly useful for film/TV/game etc. However, you will need to set aside a chunk of time to create a collection of key commands since a lot of seemingly essential Cubase functions don't have them. Secondly, Cubase is not particularly efficient in its graphics or plug-in handling and you will not get the same level of performance on the same level of Mac. I now write in Cubase and mix in Logic for this reason, plus I find the separation of tasks very useful psychologically.


----------



## Audio Chris (Jun 11, 2019)

I recently did the same thing and switched from Logic to Cubase.
First off I spent some time getting use to the new short cuts and watched a load of tutorials on Youtube, the Cubase channel has some decent advice.
After a few frustrations and minor set I think its definitely worth the change, you just have to spend some time learning how it works.


----------



## cmillar (Jun 11, 2019)

Have moved to Cubase after being a long-time DP user. 

One subtle impression...it's much easier on the eyes than DP. 

Also, I think Steinberg has done a great job with the keystrokes for using an external keypad. Perfect. Don't have to set up my own! Same for the regular keystrokes on the main keyboard. Well thought out, and easy to work with and remember.

This may be subjective...but I just had a little audio editing project where I had to replace an announcer's voice and to put in 'this years' shows and dates. We used the same music I produced last year, but replaced the voice.

My client said he thought it sounded better and clearer. He wouldn't know what software I used or would care. And I was thrilled at how easy it was to make everything sound like I wanted.

I give a big shout-out to the Cubase stock plugs. (...well, I did use a couple of other 3rd partyplugins as well that I know and love.).....but, the Cubase stock plugs are fine. No complaints!

And, the Halion and other synth content that comes with Cubase is really great and totally useful. In fact, I can 'lighten my load' and make life easier by replacing some synths and other samplers I've used over the years and really make use of what comes with the software from Steinberg.


----------



## Audio Chris (Jun 12, 2019)

cmillar said:


> Have moved to Cubase after being a long-time DP user.
> 
> One subtle impression...it's much easier on the eyes than DP.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you about it sounding better and clearer, I thought it was just me getting over excited, haha


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Jun 12, 2019)

Has anyone had any performance issues compared to running Logic on the same Mac?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## VinRice (Jun 12, 2019)

BlueGreenBoy said:


> Has anyone had any performance issues compared to running Logic on the same Mac?



Definitely. Cubase will randomly start CPU spiking for no reason which will either eventually calm down or will go to full-on freeze mode. There seems to be no reason for it except perhaps a relationship with graphics performance (multiple Kontakt or plug-in windows open) or disc access in the background for house-keeping purposes.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 12, 2019)

BlueGreenBoy said:


> Has anyone had any performance issues compared to running Logic on the same Mac?



I had some occasional crashes in previous versions, but Cubase Pro 10 has been rock solid. I use both Cubase and Logic on my Mac, no performance issues.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 13, 2019)

My biggest issue with Cubase (even on version 10) is the sluggish UI.

I’ll most often get crashes when performing a UI related task, such as dragging a plugin to a new slot.

Also, selecting several tracks in the mixer at once and performing a global operation - like adjusting volume faders - when the project is playing, will cause the UI to become jerky.

None of this affects the final output from Cubase, but just leaves the impression that the software isn’t optimised.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 13, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> My biggest issue with Cubase (even on version 10) is the sluggish UI.
> 
> I’ll most often get crashes when performing a UI related task, such as dragging a plugin to a new slot.
> 
> ...


Been using Cubase since SX3. This has never been a problem. The Cubase UI is crisp and really not sluggish and never crashes. Are you on PC or Mac?

If on PC I would start looking for driver compatibility issues or any hardware incompatibilities.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm on a Mac.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 13, 2019)

I expect it to improve. It's unusual these days for apps to have UI problems. At some point their OSX build will have to support the Metal graphics framework as that is Apple's standard for the next ten years or so and provides all the necessary optimisations for free.


----------



## Bender-offender (Jun 13, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> My biggest issue with Cubase (even on version 10) is the sluggish UI.
> 
> I’ll most often get crashes when performing a UI related task, such as dragging a plugin to a new slot.
> 
> ...


Same issues here. I love Cubase and it’s capabilities, but it gets _really_ sluggish and choppy when you have dense MIDI playing back (on a Mac at least).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 13, 2019)

I am also suspicious that midi handling is somehow the culprit for mac poor performance.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 13, 2019)

Cubase _feels_ very different depending on whether you're using Windows or macOS. I experience no UI issues or sluggishness on Windows, while on macOS I agree that Cubase doesn't seem well optimized.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jun 13, 2019)

I can say, that Cubase was feeling sluggish on my Mac Pro 2013, when I was using it there (2015), whereas on PC (custom build) is without hiccups and has been for years.


----------

